# Where can I get some legit liquid arimidex?



## goodgodimugly (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought it would be easy, but it's almost impossible to find legit supply of this sh!t. Please let me know. I will pay good money.


----------



## toothache (Feb 16, 2011)

The sponsor here cemproducts has legit chems.


----------



## Gawd (Feb 16, 2011)

Anastrozole 1mg x 30ml

Buy 2 Get 1 Free.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 16, 2011)

Gawd said:


> Anastrozole 1mg x 30ml
> 
> Buy 2 Get 1 Free.


 
Can't beat this!


----------



## freakinhuge (Feb 16, 2011)

cemproducts had very good chems


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 16, 2011)

Gawd said:


> Anastrozole 1mg x 30ml
> 
> Buy 2 Get 1 Free.



LOL my luck! there is always a sale after I buy.


----------



## Gawd (Feb 16, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> LOL my luck! there is always a sale after I buy.


Isn't that how it always works?

Either that or it ends the day before your ready to buy, lol.


----------



## Hombre (Feb 17, 2011)

I just ordered and got the 2 for 1, smokin deal. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## goodgodimugly (Feb 17, 2011)

Gawd said:


> Anastrozole 1mg x 30ml
> 
> Buy 2 Get 1 Free.


Is this legit? Why is it so cheap? Do you take debit cards?


----------



## Gawd (Feb 17, 2011)

goodgodimugly said:


> Is this legit? Why is it so cheap? Do you take debit cards?


Very legit bro.
It's cheap because Extreme Peptides would rather profit a bit less from the sale and see everyone gets a great deal as well as great service.

You can pay by credit card through the site, if your interested in using a different payment option then send an email to service@extremepeptide.com or give the office a call at 561-318-7622.


----------



## goodgodimugly (Feb 17, 2011)

Gawd said:


> Very legit bro.
> It's cheap because Extreme Peptides would rather profit a bit less from the sale and see everyone gets a great deal as well as great service.
> 
> You can pay by credit card through the site, if your interested in using a different payment option then send an email to service@extremepeptide.com or give the office a call at 561-318-7622.


I emailed you guys 4 hours ago.. No response


----------



## Gawd (Feb 17, 2011)

goodgodimugly said:


> I emailed you guys 4 hours ago.. No response


Hey Bro,

Can you check your spam for me?
If you don't have a response can you pm me with the email address you used?

Everyone should have been responded to, so I'll look into this for you.

Thanks.


----------



## goodgodimugly (Feb 17, 2011)

Gawd said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> Can you check your spam for me?
> If you don't have a response can you pm me with the email address you used?
> ...


Got the email, 

Thanks


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 17, 2011)

I just placed an order and they had the most remarkable customer service I've ever had in any online retail experience.

I got an email response in one hour at midnight!


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 24, 2011)

Have to say EP rocks


----------



## SFW (Feb 24, 2011)

used em for everything and its always g2g.


----------



## Realtalk (Mar 2, 2011)

What's the shelf life of EP's Arimidex?


----------



## thebeastijwc (Oct 11, 2011)

does it come in a glass vial like what it looks like cause ive got from chemone and there stuff comes in a discreat plasic bottle


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 11, 2011)

Gawd said:


> Very legit bro.
> It's cheap because Extreme Peptides would rather profit a bit less from the sale and see everyone gets a great deal as well as great service.
> 
> You can pay by credit card through the site, if your interested in using a different payment option then send an email to service@extremepeptide.com or give the office a call at 561-318-7622.


 
So it looks like you own or have something to do with Extreme Peptide and I have a suggestion...

As an cautious and untrusting person, even after noticing Extreme Peptide's great prices, I opted to pay a little bit more at a place which labeled its products (x)mg/ml x ml.  Extreme Peptide's products just say (x)mg x ml, which could mean there are only (x)mg of that product within the entire bottle.  Now I never believed that to be the case, but I figured even if I was 1% unsure of the products' legitimacy, why chance it?

Extreme Peptides should change their labeling to clearly show the amount of product in mg per ml, and then show the amount of product in ml.  I know this may sound ridiculous, and shit maybe it is, but the supplement game is sketchy at best and as a consumer, I (and I'm sure others) am always going to err on the side of being overly cautious when it comes to both the things I put into my body and the things on which I spend my hard-earned money.

Just a thought.


----------



## nick52 (Oct 16, 2011)

extreme peptides exemestane=aromasin  great customer service which i really didnt need to use, t/a was        4-days   unbelievable


----------



## thebeastijwc (Oct 17, 2011)

how long did it last if you ordered 1 cause it isnt really labled  <sorry for any spelling errors>


----------

